# Forestry and Logging Moderator



## Darin (Feb 6, 2011)

Been reading a bunch of stuff I wouldn't let by. I need somebody in here as soon as possible that will help be "moderate". This is serious and I don't want joke submissions. I feel that we have a duty to good members to allow a few jabs but also take care of things that are "over the top". For instance http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/159211-13.htm#post2756403

We don't need it here. I think we all should be able to voice our opinions but we don't need to talk about violence to others. There is a fine line of crossing the line. It's not an easy job but it's a job that if you care about this place, you take it seriously and don't let friends get in the way. It's about right and wrong. I left the post there so we could see what I am talking about. We have on mod here for this forum but unfortunately I think we need more eyes. I will read applicants posts and will be able to see from there how "moderate" you are. For now PLEASE report the posts. I think many think it's "unmanly" or something to report a post. Why? Nobody knows who reports them except the mods. If a mod discloses who reports it, he won't be a mod for very long. 
Let's clean this part of the site up!!
Thanks!!!


----------



## Darin (Feb 6, 2011)

stay on topic please.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 6, 2011)

It is a tough pick, there are many regular posters with integrity. Maybe a tag team would work, we are a busy bunch. Tarzantrees, Gologit, slowp, Metals, madhatte, 2dogs,......... I could go on for a page. An astounding amount of people worth their weight in Plutonium.


----------



## Darin (Feb 6, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> It is a tough pick, there are many regular posters with integrity. Maybe a tag team would work, we are a busy bunch. Tarzantrees, Gologit, slowp, Metals, madhatte, 2dogs,......... I could go on for a page. An astounding amount of people worth their weight in Plutonium.



The hard part is getting somebody to say yes. :haha:

Thanks for the info.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd pipe up, but my "moderation" isn't very "moderate" at all! I think Gologit would be a top choice, if he'd do it.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd be willing to give it a go. . . This website has given me a lot, and I wouldn't mind giving in return.

Unfortunately, I can't see your example post Darin, as I haven't asked for a password for the Political Forum.

I like what Randy said. . . Maybe have a few 'regulars' that are deputized, instead of just one?


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 6, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> I'd pipe up, but my "moderation" isn't very "moderate" at all! I think Gologit would be a top choice, if he'd do it.


 
:agree2:


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 6, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> I'd be willing to give it a go. . . This website has given me a lot, and I wouldn't mind giving in return.
> 
> 
> I like what Randy said. . . Maybe have a few 'regulars' that are deputized, instead of just one?


 

Way cool, we have one good man and a solid nominee. Come on you all jump in, you want to have to deal with me?


----------



## paccity (Feb 6, 2011)

randy, go for it. but i think spliting it up between differant people would help with babiesitting go a little easier.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, there goes the neighborhood.
Hahahahahaha.

Andy


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 6, 2011)

redprospector said:


> Well, there goes the neighborhood.
> Hahahahahaha.
> 
> Andy


 
Exactly.

see finger photo.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 6, 2011)

I would do it if was up for nomination.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 6, 2011)

Meadow Beaver said:


> I would do it if was up for nomination.


 
Please do.


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 6, 2011)

*What a joke of a site!*

Delete my profile now! I am done with all the sissy lala bedwetters...Goodbye!


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 6, 2011)

How do I become a moderator?


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 6, 2011)

I really am a professional! No matter what everyone behind their computer screen thinks. I have spent thirteen years as a very PROFESSIONAL Timber Faller...Not Axmen...not what is on this site...A professional! I am tired of getting on here and trying to share some professionalism and reading WAY too much bull####! I am done. There are plenty of other places to read some tree climbing wisdom, and the only reason I have ever got on here is to share some Timber Falling wisdom. I do not want to be any part of any socialism


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 6, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> I really am a professional! No matter what everyone behind their computer screen thinks. I have spent thirteen years as a very PROFESSIONAL Timber Faller...Not Axmen...not what is on this site...A professional! I am tired of getting on here and trying to share some professionalism and reading WAY too much bull####! I am done. There are plenty of other places to read some tree climbing wisdom, and the only reason I have ever got on here is to share some Timber Falling wisdom. I do not want to be any part of any socialism


 
Whoa Cody!

Right when we can fix things, you bail? I'll tell greenwedge not to put sand in your Hubberds.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 6, 2011)

Well Cody, I figured it wouldn't take long for you to leave after Pat was disrespected in his thread. It's a shame that some people on here would ignore the request for no bs made by Pat.


----------



## slowp (Feb 6, 2011)

Please to count me out. I am too moody. Right now I'm freaked out because I found a tick and it was actually crawling across the computer screen! 

 I HATE TICKS!! :msp_scared:

I apologize for making the sent to politics thread political. I did not realize it would offend so many at the time. 

And now I must go as I feel them crawling everywhere....you know the feeling.


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 6, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Whoa Cody!
> 
> Right when we can fix things, you bail? I'll tell greenwedge not to put sand in your Hubberds.


 
Greenwedge...aka Pat...who has been clearly brought onto this site as such, is my brother, and nobody has to say anything! I will defend him to doomdom, because I know him well and trust him over anyone on here, especially a bunch of sissies who want to try to make a big deal over his post! Those of you who I respect, can get ahold of me So long...


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 6, 2011)

Well this thread has been derailed.


----------



## paccity (Feb 6, 2011)

that sucks, hope you and pat change your mind:frown:


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 6, 2011)

I won't lie to you, I was butthurt about being banned, the base of why I got banned was the filth that showed and ruined the best forum on Earth. Don't you want to have* our* place back?

Pick up the tin, unloop your .45.


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 6, 2011)

paccity said:


> that sucks, hope you and pat change your mind:frown:


 
Mods better change their minds on here fore that pard! Gary was doin just fine from what I saw


----------



## paccity (Feb 6, 2011)

ben thinking, why don't we just ignore the bs and carry on the post's like the problem people are not there. might be hard to ignore some coments but worth a try.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 7, 2011)

The way things have been going (and by going I mean more bs), I think the forum should have a setup to have posts reviewed by a moderator before it is posted. I'm not saying people can't have freedom of speech, but there is a fine line between speaking your mind and trying to offend another member.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 7, 2011)

Meadow Beaver said:


> Well this thread has been derailed.


 
How do you figure?
That is a pretty good analogy though. Threads are kinda like train tracks. When I was a kid, we used to hop trains once in a while. We knew where the main tracks went, but there were lot's of switches in the line. Hopped on one in N Texas once, thought we'd get off in OKC, but wound up in Tulsa. But the train didn't derail, just didn't go where we thought it would.

Andy


----------



## Gologit (Feb 7, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> I'd pipe up, but my "moderation" isn't very "moderate" at all! I think Gologit would be a top choice, if he'd do it.


 
Thanks, Andy, but I don't think I'd be the best one for the job. I wouldn't be able to devote enough time to it and if I can't give it my full attention it wouldn't be fair to Darin or the members.

Maybe next year, when I get a little more "semi-retired".


----------



## paccity (Feb 7, 2011)

randy, was going to respond to your pm, but can't now? i just hope we can sort this train wreck that nobody will want to watch.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 7, 2011)

You make entirely too much sense Andy.

I'm in, I'll take the night shift, Wed-Fri and two Saturdays a month.

It shouldn't take long for Gary to remove reported offenders. The word gets out, we carry on in peace.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 7, 2011)

*Hey cody...*

Stick around. If all the good guys tramp, and by that I mean people who know what the're doing and have the ability to communicate, this place will get taken over by the wannabes, the never-was's, and the ankle biters. There's way too many of them already.
Hang in, help us keep this place where it should be.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 7, 2011)

There aren't enough mods on this site, period. There's over 50,000 members and it's pretty hard to expect one person to moderate a single forum. If we had more mods we wouldn't have these problems.


----------



## paccity (Feb 7, 2011)

i'm pretty new to this forum thing, so why couldn't we self mod the thing?


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 7, 2011)

paccity said:


> i'm pretty new to this forum thing, so why couldn't we self mod the thing?


 
That wouldn't work, people would be banning each left and right. It would be anarachy hahaha


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 7, 2011)

Anarchies only work if everyone agrees to it.

I'm guessing that policing this one forum would be far easier than many of the others.


I am only reasonable for periods of time, part of me wants to do something noisy.

Good night.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 7, 2011)

For some reason wannabes' get jealous with timber envy and like to stab at valueble members.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 7, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Anarchies only work if everyone agrees to it.
> 
> I'm guessing that policing this one forum would be far easier than many of the others.
> 
> ...


 
This is all to true! I've seen self moderation work AWESOME on smaller forums, but it's not without it's faults as well.
Sorry you can't do it Bob, I think you'd have been a good fit for it, able to chat and still realize what is BS.
It seems as the site grows, the trolls expand out. I thought the thread in question was cool as hell! I'd hate to see some good posters leave because of that, but I have to respect their opinion and judgement.
I've gotten rather burnt out on the forums myself lately, I don't post much, but I read a lot, seems a lot of the "good guys" have either gone mute or left many forums because of BS like this. It's kind of sad to see that.


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 7, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Anarchies only work if everyone agrees to it.
> 
> I'm guessing that policing this one forum would be far easier than many of the others.
> 
> ...


 
All of me wants to do something noisy pard!


----------



## ChrisF (Feb 7, 2011)

This part of the forums is by far my favourite, and it's sad that some of you who make it that way want to leave. 

However, I understand why you feel that way.

I'm one of the guys who learn a lot here and can contribute very little, so most of the time I try to keep my mouth respectfully shut.

Sad that others who should be doing the same instead try to ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## slowp (Feb 7, 2011)

Can somebody please explain what moderation entails? 

I plan to be retired/graduated from the circus in less than two months.
I tend to not agree to do things until I know what I am getting into. What exactly, does a moderator have to do? How much time does it take? What happens when the moderator goes off on a trip away from the computer? 

I do not want another "job"--yet.


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 7, 2011)

Moderators are like the first court of appeals.....
Maybe that's to simple of an explanation, but it's what I do on HandloadersBench...been bumped all the way to Board Founder after being there and helping the owner out all these years. I go to the site everyday, read everything posted in the section I watch over and deal with problems as such. Most things being done are never seen by the 'masses'(sort of behind closed doors jurors talking about the problem and expediting a solution).
Banning a member at that site is a serious thing, and is voted on by those that are behind the curtain.

Chainsaws are a lot like handguns/rifles, so I could see the need here for a LOT of Mods! The more mods you have helping the site, the easier it is on the Mods....don't want to burn them out in a matter of a few days trying to keep up with 50K members posting.




Scott


----------



## slowp (Feb 7, 2011)

It sounds too much like what I do for a living.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 7, 2011)

slowp said:


> It sounds too much like what I do for a living.


 
True. But since you're good at what you do for a living you'd also be good at being a mod. You're familiar with logging and forestry. You already have training in conflict resolution and you know how to say NO.

HEY DARIN...prime candidate here. Plus, and this is important, she makes really great huckleberry pies and cookies.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 7, 2011)

I've been a moderator on a site that has a large international membership. The job is not easy and you read things you really don't want to. While most of the job requires a light touch, just a heads up so to speak, there are times when you have to be tough. It is not for everyone. 

I know slowp would do well. She is smart and is a great communicator. And she has a quick wit, I know, I've been on the receiving end a time or two. She has my vote when the time is right for her.





i


----------



## Gologit (Feb 7, 2011)

2dogs said:


> I've been a moderator on a site that has a large international membership. The job is not easy and you read things you really don't want to. While most of the job requires a light touch, just a heads up so to speak, there are times when you have to be tough. It is not for everyone.
> 
> I know slowp would do well. She is smart and is a great communicator. And she has a quick wit, I know, I've been on the receiving end a time or two. She has my vote when the time is right for her.
> 
> ...


 
Yup...best candidate so far.


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 7, 2011)

Says the first nominee...


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Metals406 (Feb 7, 2011)

Another vote here for Patty (slowp). . . As long as she wants to do it.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 7, 2011)

From the persons mentioned so far my vote goes to Slowp :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 7, 2011)

Another thought Darin. . . Growing up with a logger dad, logger uncles, logger cousins, and logging myself -- I have a pretty good idea about the atmosphere. Logging is a man's sport (nothing against the ladies). It rough, gruff, and not for sissies.

The language used is rough, tough, and not for the faint of heart. I learned some of my best "curse" words on a logging side. Good, bad, or indifferent, that's the way it is.

As such, the folks involved are often used to, and use such language, jokes, and terms that may be considered by some to be "off color". Heck, a lot of the equipment and tools used in logging even has "crude" names.

Perhaps it would be easier to Pass Lock the Logging and Forestry forum, just as the OT is. The OT forum has a warning before folks go in, so they do so with both eyes open. 

It would make moderation easier for sure, and allow loggers to be who they are, speak their mind, and not walk on egg shells. I'm not saying this as to give people license to blatantly break forum rules. . . But I do believe it would be a good step forward. My 2 ¢


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 7, 2011)

You are already on the hook Nate. 

slowp is a reasonable person, so is Nate, get 2dogs onboard and we are set.

I would be happy to do it, I am not always reasonable, not the best first choice.

I deal with thugs, felons, knife murderers and meth maggots at work. I want to spent my time here among my kind of people.

Please, one of you fine folks grab the reins.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 7, 2011)

Here's a thought.
We could have an annual meeting in a central location for anyone who want's to post in the forestry & logging forum. It would be a manditory meeting where everyone had to meet face to face. We could call it the "Time to pay the fiddler GTG". Might make some think twice before making a post.
Naw, it'd never work. Not politically correct. But it sure sounds like fun.

Andy


----------



## Darin (Feb 7, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> I really am a professional! No matter what everyone behind their computer screen thinks. I have spent thirteen years as a very PROFESSIONAL Timber Faller...Not Axmen...not what is on this site...A professional! I am tired of getting on here and trying to share some professionalism and reading WAY too much bull####! I am done. There are plenty of other places to read some tree climbing wisdom, and the only reason I have ever got on here is to share some Timber Falling wisdom. I do not want to be any part of any socialism


 
Cody,
I think this is why we are having this discussion. Good core of people...few bad apples. We need some extra help fighting this problem. We don't want ANYONE disrespected, including you or your brother. 
Darin

Also, people are asking about what is entailed in moderation. 
It's a thankless job in many ways, but if you love this place, it's a way to protect something you love. Being moderate means, you might accept a friendly jab (as we are all adults here). If we are so anal we infract anything that comes by, that wouldn't be fun for anyone either. It's hard to be the "judge". I would just say, do your best. I think when people get infractions, they understand why they get them.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 7, 2011)

Please, no password business, the politics forum needed quarantined, we do not. That is too exclusionary, we have plenty of "drop-ins" that we would lose.
Our language is pretty salty. If I said I lost a pin in the bullprick and the back of the dolly dragged, most would know there was a trailer problem.

To let it be known that someone is keeping a eye on things, should be enough. If it isn't, a quiet chat, with possible action is good. Banning someone is extreme and would keep them from posting where their actions are accepted.

Do we need to bribe someone? I'll bring the Dead back here. I have pics no-one has seen anywhere.

I am very passionate about this little slice of AS and would love to have our place restored, protected and happy. 
Do we need a pope style election and keep at until the smoke blows white?


----------



## paccity (Feb 7, 2011)

:agree2: very well put. i would have'nt found this if it was pas worded.


----------



## Darin (Feb 7, 2011)

Right we don't need a password here. Just some "help" to keep things more civil. I have had some good PM's with some pretty good leads on potential moderators along with the ones provided to me here. 

Banning should be the farthest from the moderators minds. Sometimes, that is just how it goes.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 7, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Please, no password business, the politics forum needed quarantined, we do not. That is too exclusionary, we have plenty of "drop-ins" that we would lose.
> Our language is pretty salty. If I said I lost a pin in the bullprick and the back of the dolly dragged, most would know there was a trailer problem.
> 
> To let it be known that someone is keeping a eye on things, should be enough. If it isn't, a quiet chat, with possible action is good. Banning someone is extreme and would keep them from posting where their actions are accepted.
> ...


 
'Tis true. . . Perhaps just a signpost then? I think half of the angst, is that some people will be offended, hundreds of posts would be flagged, and mod's would have to spend an eternity sifting through it all. Or just simply, stuff would get past the 'filter' and be seen by El Jefé -- hence the start of this thread.

If folks knew what they were walking into, there would be no room to complain. This, of course, excludes obvious things like: Spamming, threatening, bullying, and the like.

How many of us have that little town bar that serves as a meeting hall, hangout, and place to spend time with like minded people and friends? There are etiquette rules there, and people know what they are. Get too rowdy, cause too much trouble, and you get tossed out on your ear. 

But like Darin stated -- get too micromanaged, and it's not fun for anybody.


----------



## Darin (Feb 7, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> 'Tis true. . . Perhaps just a signpost then? I think half of the angst, is that some people will be offended, hundreds of posts would be flagged, and mod's would have to spend an eternity sifting through it all. Or just simply, stuff would get past the 'filter' and be seen by El Jefé -- hence the start of this thread.
> 
> If folks knew what they were walking into, there would be no room to complain. This, of course, excludes obvious things like: Spamming, threatening, bullying, and the like.
> 
> ...


 
Correct...like in the Sarah Palin thread. It was not a political thread when it started but it was half way through. Then a guy says he wants the thread starter to come and fight him? That is when you have to pull the trigger.


----------



## paccity (Feb 7, 2011)

a sign like violators will be rootballed.:msp_laugh:


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't think anyone wants a cop poking his nose into everything or looking over shoulders.
Nate's logger tavern is a good picture of what we are here. We all have our moments, you have seen mine, a firm reminder of proper ####ing decorum is all that is needed.


----------



## bitzer (Feb 7, 2011)

Everyone gets loud or feels the need to from time to time. Its just the repeat offenders that need the whippin. I can think of a few off hand. The guys who have nothing to contribute except for bs. Run em out of town and the rest will work itself out. I'd hate to see guys like Cody split. Thats what this forum is all about. The guys who really know their #### and those that want to learn. The different levels and jobs across the board in the woods. Usually not pretty, but thats where the funs at. BTW I cuss A LOT more in real life.


----------



## Darin (Feb 7, 2011)

bitzercreek1 said:


> Everyone gets loud or feels the need to from time to time. Its just the repeat offenders that need the whippin. I can think of a few off hand. The guys who have nothing to contribute except for bs. Run em out of town and the rest will work itself out. I'd hate to see guys like Cody split. Thats what this forum is all about. The guys who really know their #### and those that want to learn. The different levels and jobs across the board in the woods. Usually not pretty, but thats where the funs at. BTW I cuss A LOT more in real life.



That is the plan!!


----------



## Darin (Feb 7, 2011)

We will be adding more but here is a new moderator that meets all the criteria to make a good one.

wampum is now a mod. Thanks wampum for stepping up.


----------



## WidowMaker (Feb 7, 2011)

Darin said:


> Correct...like in the Sarah Palin thread. It was not a political thread when it started but it was half way through. Then a guy says he wants the thread starter to come and fight him? That is when you have to pull the trigger.


 
====

A body gotta know that a thread started with Sarah Palin, obama, clinton and many other is going to turn into a politcal dogfight..just the way it is...that said there no excues for the kinda post the E tought for Idaho made, just not needed...


----------



## Darin (Feb 7, 2011)

WidowMaker said:


> ====
> 
> A body gotta know that a thread started with Sarah Palin, obama, clinton and many other is going to turn into a politcal dogfight..just the way it is...that said there no excues for the kinda post the E tought for Idaho made, just not needed...


 
He had like 30 posts. Many people have no clue what a post will turn out to be. I post and I sometimes just check back just to see what the responses are. They sometimes are more interesting than the content of their post. I don't think that you would see it come down to somebody wanting to fight. It was pretty terrible. I think he was saying all politics aside, check out what she does on the show. It would be cool to talk about her without getting out of hand and political. I say, the mods will step in if it goes that direction and delete posts and keep a thread like that clean. You get all kinds here. We just got to keep the 90% happy and weed out the 10% that piss the 90% off.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 7, 2011)

Darin said:


> We will be adding more but here is a new moderator that meets all the criteria to make a good one.
> 
> wampum is now a mod. Thanks wampum for stepping up.


 
I'ma 'bout to get banned:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Darin (Feb 7, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> I'ma 'bout to get banned:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Why?


----------



## Darin (Feb 7, 2011)

TreeCo said:


> ......I'd like to seal his fate by being the first to say I like Wampum.


 
There goes the neighborhood!!:msp_lol:


----------



## les-or-more (Feb 7, 2011)

TreeCo said:


> ......I'd like to seal his fate by being the first to say I like Wampum.


 
I'll make a really warm place suddenly freeze over by agreeing with you!
Wampum is a pretty good choice I think.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 7, 2011)

Now we can get to it again.

Thank you.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 7, 2011)

Wampum is good folks!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## madhatte (Feb 7, 2011)

I agree with all nominations. 

Further, I'll help, if you'll have me. I have moderated forums before and understand how to do it.


----------



## jrr344 (Feb 7, 2011)

I withdraw my name.........


----------



## bitzer (Feb 7, 2011)

Darin said:


> That is the plan!!


 
What? More cussin? Just kiddin. It would be great to see the F&L back at full steam again.


----------



## slowp (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, now I feel ready to have my own reality show...Slowp's Warshington...


----------



## GASoline71 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm still moderating in here... But trust me... it's a lot of reading and and I just don't have the time to do it all by myself. I also moderate in other forums on here too. 

Cody my friend... please don't bail out mang... ya gotta weed through the chaff sometimes to get to the good stuff. 

Gary


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 7, 2011)

*I am a hothead sometimes *

I have to apologize for jumping to conclusions last night. I misunderstood what was goin on, and was thinkin that Pat's thread got banned for reasons other than what has been stated... Definitely can't have folks meetin up to fist fight over an internet thread. Sorry folks, I will try to be a little cooler headed on here from now on...was just defendin my Bro. Thanks to all the cool heads and their meaningful posts.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Feb 7, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> I'm still moderating in here... But trust me... it's a lot of reading and and I just don't have the time to do it all by myself. I also moderate in other forums on here too.
> 
> Cody my friend... please don't bail out mang... ya gotta weed through the chaff sometimes to get to the good stuff.
> 
> Gary



I guess you didn;t get the MEMO??


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Feb 7, 2011)

Muffler Bearing said:


> I guess you didn;t get the MEMO??


 
I'll give you a Hint???

It starts with..

PACK YOUR TRASH!!!


----------



## Darin (Feb 7, 2011)

Muffler Bearing said:


> I guess you didn;t get the MEMO??


 
He's a team player for sure!!


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 7, 2011)

madhatte said:


> I agree with all nominations.
> 
> Further, I'll help, if you'll have me. I have moderated forums before and understand how to do it.


 
You'z good folks too. . . So I'd back ya for moderator.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 7, 2011)

The main problems with moderating a forestry and logging forum are:

1.- Your most experienced posters with the real hash marks are usually hard-headed and opinionated (i.e. most of the long-time and/or experienced members here.)

2.- Invariably, little cliques start to form after the moderating gets a little more heavy-handed, even among the people you'd most likely think that would not engage in such behavior. Just read a bunch of posts in the archives if you want to see proof of that. 

A good moderator here is going to have to be well educated, cool-headed, thick-skinned, and will know a lot of the common forestry and logging lingo. My vote based on observed behavior in this forum (and being one of the oldest members here) is for Madhatte.


----------



## hammerlogging (Feb 7, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> I have to apologize for jumping to conclusions last night. I misunderstood what was goin on, and was thinkin that Pat's thread got banned for reasons other than what has been stated... Definitely can't have folks meetin up to fist fight over an internet thread. Sorry folks, I will try to be a little cooler headed on here from now on...was just defendin my Bro. Thanks to all the cool heads and their meaningful posts.


 
GOOD bring your bro back too. Wanna talk the falling.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 7, 2011)

Darin said:


> Why?


 
I was just harassing wampum, he'll do a fine job! Good choice!


----------



## Darin (Feb 7, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> The main problems with moderating a forestry and logging forum are:
> 
> 1.- Your most experienced posters with the real hash marks are usually hard-headed and opinionated (i.e. most of the long-time and/or experienced members here.)
> 
> ...


 
Strangely enough, I just set madhatte up. Read his back posts, all good and informative, no infractions, good member for several years. He just got his email. 
Jacob, I can't disagree with your post here at all. I think some stuff will get by, based on what you said. We are men, we should all be able to take a little bit of heat, but I think all of us know when somebody crosses the line. That is when people start to walk. 
It also can be annoying when every post you make, it get's derailed. This thread I made was going to be derailed (I think they were just letting me know that we should have gave the guy that ruined the Palin thread the boot). We need to make sure good topics stay good topics. I can get off topic sometimes too. I am not saying ban people for being off topic, just saying it would be nice to have somebody say, hey, let's get back to the topic at hand etc. We have chatrooms and the off the topic forum if you want to talk about something other than F and L. 
I always think of this clip when a clip or a chat gets off topic. [video=youtube;6EkCdK6bUls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EkCdK6bUls[/video]

I love the squirrel part. Makes me laugh every time. My two boys have this dog in them. I guess I do too. 

All I want to say is thank you Madhatte. You have heard it before. It's a thankless job but you have the respect of your peers and it goes a long way. My wife and I appreciate your volunteering and giving it a try.


----------



## Darin (Feb 7, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> I was just harassing wampum, he'll do a fine job! Good choice!


 
Gotcha, I wish there was a sarcasm button on here.:big_smile:


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 7, 2011)

Man, and I even used a smiley!:jester:


----------



## Darin (Feb 7, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> Man, and I even used a smiley!:jester:



Got to understand...I am that dog in the video above. I can take a joke....sometimes need to be told it's joke. Yeah and that smiley should have gave it away. Maybe I will learn after 10 more years of doing this!!


----------



## madhatte (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you all kindly for the vote of confidence. I promise to only ever use my new powers for evil.


----------



## Greenwedge (Feb 8, 2011)

*Katy Bar the Door!*

Holy smokes! What the heck did I do?! I just read through this thread. I do not know why my thread was derailed but I have a fairly good Idea. It sounds like someone wants to have a fistycuff with me from some emails I received. How the heck can you guys read the thread anyhow. I have tried several times and it tells me that it is above my paygrade. 

I have fell victim to the very thing I despise on this site, and that is carrying yourself other that you would in "real life" I would have never talked to anyone like that over something as trivial as this.....I logged on in a bad mood and the first post I saw made me angry so I went to hate typing. I cannot remember who it was that I attacked, but I want you to know that us actors are not very tuff at all and are not much fun to fight! LOL Seriously, I really would not have done that to you in person over this, so for what it's worth I'm........S........not pleased with my online behavior. As for fighting, I'm too busy trying to feed my family and having fun for any of that! To all my fellow ASers. My temper got the best of me and I do want to continue on here, so if you all will forgive my little tantrum I would sure like to get back to having fun with you all!

Many Thanks,

Pat


----------



## paccity (Feb 8, 2011)

only human. it's all good, welcome.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Feb 8, 2011)

Darin, I've givin this a lot of thought? Pick who you which, as long as its not Madhatt.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 8, 2011)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Darin, I've givin this a lot of thought? Pick who you which, as long as its not Madhatt.


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 8, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Holy smokes! What the heck did I do?! I just read through this thread. I do not know why my thread was derailed but I have a fairly good Idea. It sounds like someone wants to have a fistycuff with me from some emails I received. How the heck can you guys read the thread anyhow. I have tried several times and it tells me that it is above my paygrade.
> 
> I have fell victim to the very thing I despise on this site, and that is carrying yourself other that you would in "real life" I would have never talked to anyone like that over something as trivial as this.....I logged on in a bad mood and the first post I saw made me angry so I went to hate typing. I cannot remember who it was that I attacked, but I want you to know that us actors are not very tuff at all and are not much fun to fight! LOL Seriously, I really would not have done that to you in person over this, so for what it's worth I'm........S........not pleased with my online behavior. As for fighting, I'm too busy trying to feed my family and having fun for any of that! To all my fellow ASers. My temper got the best of me and I do want to continue on here, so if you all will forgive my little tantrum I would sure like to get back to having fun with you all!
> 
> ...


 
Hey there Ol' Pat! Glad ta see ya back.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 8, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Thank you all kindly for the vote of confidence. I promise to only ever use my new powers for fresh baked doughnuts.


 
Fixt!


----------



## madhatte (Feb 8, 2011)

But I don't even like donuts!


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 8, 2011)

madhatte said:


> But I don't even like donuts!


 
That's where the evil comes in! [insertevillaughhere]


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 8, 2011)

madhatte said:


> But I don't even like donuts!


 
Actually, they're pretty good if you dunk'em in good Scotch or Rye Whiskey. Stay away from the Vermouth though.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 8, 2011)

Not sure how I feel about soiling perfectly good whiskey. 

Agree 100% about the Vermouth, though. It's like a cheap vanilla extract made from a decent Gewürztraminer.


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 8, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Actually, they're pretty good if you dunk'em in good Scotch or Rye Whiskey. Stay away from the Vermouth though.


 
You would like these, 

Taylors Market: Fabbri Baba Cakes In Rum 18.5 oz.

What did I miss?


----------



## slowp (Feb 8, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> I have to apologize for jumping to conclusions last night. I misunderstood what was goin on, and was thinkin that Pat's thread got banned for reasons other than what has been stated... Definitely can't have folks meetin up to fist fight over an internet thread. Sorry folks, I will try to be a little cooler headed on here from now on...was just defendin my Bro. Thanks to all the cool heads and their meaningful posts.



If your ears were burning yesterday, it was because the hooktender and I were on a vertical slope, climbing over felled trees that should not yet have been felled, saying unpleasant things about fallers. That's the way it goes sometimes. 

Now Madhatte, You shall bring us good thing to eat and drink in June. And wear a tiara. :msp_drool:


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 8, 2011)

The only thing I have a problem with (I've seen here) is someone posting something, then telling everyone what they can/can't say in reply to the topic!

Quite contrary to the spirit of the internet!

And that posting was political in nature. I wouldn't say to ban politics from this particular forum. Sometimes new laws come up which are of interest to those in a particular field of work. And in those cases it is interesting to hear both sides of an issue.

I guess that is where the "judgment" part of a moderator comes into play...


----------



## Darin (Feb 8, 2011)

Meadow Beaver will be another mod. FYI


----------



## Darin (Feb 8, 2011)

Billy_Bob said:


> The only thing I have a problem with (I've seen here) is someone posting something, then telling everyone what they can/can't say in reply to the topic!
> 
> Quite contrary to the spirit of the internet!
> 
> ...


 
We will try our best. We get daily reported posts, that are 16th century lame cut downs that a man should be able to handle and move on. It's all about the person reading it on how they want to take it.
Darin


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 8, 2011)

Gettin' back to normal. Good going Nathan, Wumpum.







What are you standing around for, trees ain't gonna turn into boards by just lookin' at them.


----------



## wowzers (Feb 8, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Gettin' back to normal. Good going Nathan, Wumpum.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you standing around for, trees ain't gonna turn into boards by just lookin' at them.


 

Care if I use that for a sigline?


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 8, 2011)

Have at it.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 8, 2011)

Any other takers for being a mod?


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Feb 8, 2011)

Meadow Beaver said:


> Any other takers for being a mod?


 
xyz


----------



## jrr344 (Feb 8, 2011)

It doesn't pay enough for me.


----------



## Darin (Feb 8, 2011)

Meadow Beaver said:


> Any other takers for being a mod?



We are good for now.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh ok, I thought we had a dire shortage of mods. But I understand that there can't be too many.


----------



## Darin (Feb 8, 2011)

Meadow Beaver said:


> Oh ok, I thought we had a dire shortage of mods. But I understand that there can't be too many.



Pretty soon you mods will be moderating each other!!


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 8, 2011)

Darin said:


> Pretty soon you mods will be moderating each other!!


 
Like the mod war of 1822 all over again. . .


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 8, 2011)

Darin said:


> Pretty soon you mods will be moderating each other!!


 
Sounds like there's more than I had thought.


----------



## bitzer (Feb 8, 2011)

But who will police the police? 

Glad to see Cody and Pat are gunna hang.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Feb 8, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Holy smokes! What the heck did I do?! I just read through this thread. I do not know why my thread was derailed but I have a fairly good Idea. It sounds like someone wants to have a fistycuff with me from some emails I received. How the heck can you guys read the thread anyhow. I have tried several times and it tells me that it is above my paygrade.
> 
> I have fell victim to the very thing I despise on this site, and that is carrying yourself other that you would in "real life" I would have never talked to anyone like that over something as trivial as this.....I logged on in a bad mood and the first post I saw made me angry so I went to hate typing. I cannot remember who it was that I attacked, but I want you to know that us actors are not very tuff at all and are not much fun to fight! LOL Seriously, I really would not have done that to you in person over this, so for what it's worth I'm........S........not pleased with my online behavior. As for fighting, I'm too busy trying to feed my family and having fun for any of that! To all my fellow ASers. My temper got the best of me and I do want to continue on here, so if you all will forgive my little tantrum I would sure like to get back to having fun with you all!
> 
> ...


 
Hang around and have fun we need more real world experience to share the fun.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 9, 2011)

It's time for a Saturday Night thread. I'll bring the Beam.


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 9, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> It's time for a Saturday Night thread. I'll bring the Beam.


 
Ah, Randy, no disrespect, sir, but its only Wednesday.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 9, 2011)

It's Saturday somewhere?


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 9, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> It's time for a Saturday Night thread. I'll bring the Beam.


 
& I got the smoke.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 9, 2011)

Gentlemen and the Kid, Saturday is coming soon, to a tavern near you.

How about starting at 5 pm, we will clear the place of tourists and farmers and get to business.

I'm thinking the old Alton Tavern is good, lots of parking and a stack of logs out back. You can wear your corks in and don't have to take off your hat.


----------



## bitzer (Feb 9, 2011)

Jacks more my style, but beam will do. 

You see any northern lights kid?


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a half gallon of Jack too!!


----------



## Darin (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey guys,
Just want to chime in. The mods have been asking a lot of questions. You may not have seen much happen yet, but behind the scenes they are asking good questions on what to do. We hope to see some changes soon.


----------



## GASoline71 (Feb 10, 2011)

Probably the same questions I had...  Once you get the moderator control panel features down... it gets easier.

Gary


----------



## Darin (Feb 10, 2011)

Yup...scared to do stuff. I don't blame them!! It's all new and you don't want to screw up. Nothing is a dumb question!!


----------



## GASoline71 (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm glad they're gettin' squared away Darin... 

Gary


----------



## Darin (Feb 10, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> I'm glad they're gettin' squared away Darin...
> 
> Gary



Me too!! Good guys. Very cool!! I believe very "moderate". I hope this helps the site.


----------



## bitzer (Feb 10, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I have a half gallon of Jack too!!


 
You twisted my arm. I'm booking a flight! See you on Saturday. 





Nothin Kid? Purple Nurple? Maybe thats more of a northern Wisco/Minn thing?


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 11, 2011)

Blackberry haze :msp_lol:


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 11, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Blackberry haze :msp_lol:


 
hippie


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 11, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> hippie


 
bang bang


----------



## paccity (Feb 11, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> hippie


 
ha!


----------



## Ramblewood (Feb 11, 2011)

slowp said:


> Please to count me out. I am too moody. Right now I'm freaked out because I found a tick and it was actually crawling across the computer screen!
> 
> I HATE TICKS!! :msp_scared:
> 
> ...


 
There goes my nominee .


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Feb 11, 2011)

Darin said:


> Yup...scared to do stuff. I don't blame them!! It's all new and you don't want to screw up. Nothing is a dumb question!!


 
Better tell them about this..... http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=155983


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 11, 2011)

Thats unfortunate..


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 11, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## bitzer (Feb 12, 2011)

Hippies ruined it for everyone. I'd love to tan every greasy, patchoulie stinkin hide I see (and still finishing my degree at nights I see a lot of them). But they wrecked justice too. 

Nothing wrong with a little medicine from time to time though. That came before they did.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 12, 2011)

THIS IS AN OUTRAGE!!!
I can't believe I wasn't a nominee!
So what if Treeco gave me 32 infractions and Darin gave me 5 and 17 by Trimmmed!
What has that got to do with it???
Lol

John


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey John, were you the chainsaw instigator or the chainsaw mediator. I know you were one and Fish the other, but I forgot.

And you still hold the record for the most handles on AS simultaneously. Actually you could apply for ALL the mod positions at once, lol.


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 12, 2011)

*I nominate John "Gypo" Lambert!!!*


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 12, 2011)

trimmmed said:


> Hey John, were you the chainsaw instigator or the chainsaw mediator. I know you were one and Fish the other, but I forgot.
> 
> And you still hold the record for the most handles on AS simultaneously. Actually you could apply for ALL the mod positions at once, lol.


 
Dave, Fish was the instigator, for now, I'm just a has been. Lol
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 12, 2011)

04ultra said:


> *I nominate John "Gypo" Lambert!!!*


 Thanks for the vote of confidence Ultra, just think of all the trouble I could cause after I let Beavergirl and DBabcock moderate in my absents. Lol
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 12, 2011)

TreeCo said:


> Sitting here grinning remembering the night when you and Full Moon joined the band!
> 
> Is the stunt midget still kicking?


 
Lol, remember when FMC made the thread, "DBabcock is a C of a Man", before AS had any bleep function?
Funnily enough he's a mod now. 
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 12, 2011)

TreeCo said:


> I must have missed that one. I've got a copy of the 'donut' photo. Let me see if I can dig it up.


 
Be careful Dan, Trimmmed may be obligated to give you a 100 point infraction if you bring that one to the top, but you could make a precident by doing so. " Mods Behaving Badly." Lol
John


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 12, 2011)

pics or it didn't happen.


----------

